# Hackberry



## rickw (Apr 2, 2009)

Is Hackberry any good for smoking?


----------



## bassman (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't see hackberry listed in the reference guide, but that doesn't mean it is not acceptable for smoking.  Someone familiar with that kind of wood will be along shortly to help you out.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 2, 2009)

YES it is, have used it for years. It is a form of  Pear, prickely i belive


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 2, 2009)

I use it too. It burns hot and long. You kind of have to adjust for the heat...It just doesn't take as much wood.
I really like the stuff!


----------



## rickw (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice! I found a good (Free) source for Hackberry wood. Thanks y'all.


----------

